# Craftsman Leaf Blower



## babalouee (Apr 10, 2006)

Getting spark, put fuel mixture directly in cylinder and still won't start. Checked compression and it's down around 25. What next?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Looks like it will need a new piston and/or cylinder. What model number is it?


----------



## babalouee (Apr 10, 2006)

Model Number 358.797170

Thank you for your help!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

With compression down to 25 my guess it the piston/cylinder is scored. Pull off the muffler and have a look at the piston to see if it is scored.


----------

